

Questions Programmers Should Ask Their Interviewers - Martyr2
http://www.coderslexicon.com/questions-programmers-should-ask-their-interviewers/

======
philbarr
A great list of questions, and far better than the awkward, "er...no...I don't
have any questions" with an embarrassed smile.

It should also make you look better to your prospective employer too.

